
Show HN: Review Our Startup: Jobiki – Find Jobs with the Best Culture - nguggs
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jobiki.com<p>Jobiki is a platform where the job seeker can look for the best place to work for them. We use photos, benefits, amenities, location data, and other unique company information to give you a picture of what the company culture is like.<p>The big idea is to allow the job seekers to find companies that align with their personal brand and lifestyle. This, in turn, allows companies to get candidates who believe in the company first. Then, place them in the open positions at the company that they fit with.<p>Our ideal users are people who care about culture&#x2F;company fit more than just job fit. The ideal company for Jobiki is those who prove the value of their employee as much as their bottom line.<p>We mainly have companies in Minneapolis and Sioux Falls, so we may not be in your area yet. But, what we would love is, if you could take a look and try it out. Tells us what you’d like to see, what we could improve on, and any concerns or other comments you have.<p>We are still in beta and building out the platform. We have a lot of work to do, and some cool new features soon, but would love your feedback.<p>Alex @aguggs
Nathan @nguggs
======
bigsal
The recruiting/placement industry is in need of innovative ideas like this.
Too often people get hired by companies they don’t even like, only to end up
leaving soon after.

~~~
aguggs
Exactly, retention is a hot topic these days. Jobiki is set out to solve that
by creating a longer lasting relationship from the start. Thank you for your
feedback!

------
mtmail
Can you post this as 'Show HN'?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

~~~
nguggs
Updated!

------
tagiedd
I want to have a career with purpose and passion, not just hourly or salary
pay. Sounds like a solid Platform!

------
nguggs
Clickable Link: [https://www.jobiki.com](https://www.jobiki.com)

------
oinesr
I LOVE this idea! What do you think will be the most effective way to market
jobiki.com?

~~~
aguggs
We are targeting career rookies ages 21-35. With that, social media media will
be a big part of our marketing strategy. Another aspect is gorilla marketing
on college campuses. Really, it is all about getting people to realize that
applying for jobs on job boards is really not helping anyone. Once that
happens, then we can propose Jobiki as the solution.

------
mnginger
This should help with the job search.

~~~
aguggs
We sure hope so!

